# GENETIC HELP PLEASE: MoonGlows



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

How do you go about making moonglow boas i know they are hypox anery x albino... so i dont get it then. 

How does it happen

If i had a anery 100% het for albino

what else would i need, or would i need to start from scratch.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

salmons double het anery/albino (triple het moon glow) bred together


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*moonglow*

ghost cross albino


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*moonglow*

sorry then breed babys back to each other does anyone know how much do moonglows sell for ?


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

aye, lots of routes to moonglow, non of them cheap though and using a 100% het albino as a starting point is a road to nowhere.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

A moonglow is a boa constrictor with a pair of albino mutant genes, a pair of anerythristic mutant genes, and a salmon (AKA hypo) mutant gene paired with a normal gene. That makes three pairs of genes, so the combination is on the difficult side.

One member of each pair of genes comes from the father, and the other member of the pair comes from the mother. In other words, for a baby to get a pair of albino mutant genes, both parents must have at least one albino mutant gene. Both parents could be heterozygous and have an albino mutant gene paired with a normal gene. Or one parent could be heterozygous while the other has a pair of albino mutant genes. Or both parents could have a pair of albino mutant genes. The same goes for how a baby gets a pair of anerythristic mutant genes. 

As a moonglow has a salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene, only one parent has to contribute a salmon gene to the baby, while the other contributes a normal gene.

If you start with an anerythristic that is het albino, you would have to mate it to one of the following snakes:

1. salmon (AKA hypo) het albino het anery (= triple het for moonglow). Expectation is 1/32 moonglow.

2. salmon (AKA hypo) het albino anery (= ghost het albino). Expectation is 1/8 moonglow.

3. salmon (AKA hypo) albino het anery (= sunglow het anery). Expectation is 1/8 moonglow.

4. salmon (AKA hypo) albino anery (= moonglow). Expectation is 1/4 moonglow.

Clear as mud?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

paulh said:


> 1. salmon (AKA hypo) het albino het anery (= triple het for moonglow). Expectation is 1/32 moonglow.


Mistake. Expectation is 1/16 moonglow. Sorry.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*moonglow*

anyone know how much they sell for?


----------

